

Bank Robber Recruits Accomplices With Fake Job Ad on Craigslist - soundsop
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/10/bank_robber_hir.html

======
wayne
He can use that on his YC app to answer "Please tell us about the time you
most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/w2009form>).

~~~
mrtron
I would love to interview this guy just to ask 'What's up with the inner tube
escape?'

~~~
ericb
Perhaps harder for cops to follow you if you're not on land and they don't
know which side you're getting out on?

Alternately, another craigslist advert paying $200 to tube down the Skykomish
River wearing a painting mask.

------
iigs
I live two miles away from where this happened. Between the social engineering
aspect of this and the escape on the inner tube, this is by far the most
interesting thing that has happened in our little town for a while. :)

------
bouncingsoul
"He then made his escape in an inner tube on the Skykomish River."

[http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_100108WAB_monroe_...](http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_100108WAB_monroe_robber_floating_escape_TP.ce3930c1.html)

------
dmv
Didn't we see a recruiting tactic like this in the original Thomas Crown
Affair (<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063688/>)?

------
eru
Another job posting from Craigslist:
<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/ldn/783766933.html>

------
oldgregg
I always thought if I was gonna rob a bank that starting a month prior I would
call every service oriented business in town from plumbing to drapes and setup
an appointment with everyone for 11am on the OTHER side of town. A thousand
angry service people rioting should provide sufficient police distraction
(maybe film it and monetize with revver, what a twofer).

------
wallflower
Reminds me of the dress like Best Buy employees live skit:

<http://improveverywhere.com/2006/04/23/best-buy/>

~~~
josefresco
A classic, thanks for reminding me of that. I loved watching the video of it
in action.

------
bigthboy
Haha, that's pretty funny and creative. As long as nobody died, I think that
guy should get a "get out of jail free card"!

~~~
dfranke
You might think differently if you worked for the bank...

I got robbed a few weeks ago. I was using an ATM (standalone, not affiliated
with any bank) which had a retractable cover over the money dispenser.
Somebody had drilled a hex bolt, requiring a socket driver to remove, through
the cover, locking it shut. I didn't notice until it was too late. Then after
I left, he presumably returned to remove the bolt and collect my money. It was
an absolutely ingenious hack, but that doesn't make me any less inclined to
throttle the bastard.

~~~
palish
Hmm.. After you noticed the cover was locked shut, could you have called the
cops? That's a robbery in progress, so that seems like a valid reason to call
'em. From there, they could have retrieved your money

~~~
dfranke
I called them. They couldn't be bothered to show up.

~~~
josefresco
Where in the hell to you live? I can't imagine any police force in the US
ignoring that call.

Maybe you're some sort of local hooligan who cries wolf?

You're obviously also pretty foolish to simply let yourself be passively
robbed.

~~~
palish
Jeez, dude. I hope you're just having a bad day. Relax. Have a party with some
friends. Play some guitar. Paint a self-portrait. In other words, try to be
happy. If you don't care about others, they won't care about you -- and that's
a rather scary position to be in.

------
steveplace
He got the idea from "Inside Man" where they couldn't tell who the bad guys
were b/c everyone had painters masks on.

------
shaunxcode
Well that finally answers the question of "what will web 3.0 be?"

------
cbrinker
Bank robbery done right.

------
mhb
Here's an alternative technology he could have used. Doesn't have the same
cachet of cleverness, but there's a lot less of an incrimination trail about
which to worry. <http://www.fakecrap.com/products/groucho_glasses.html>

~~~
mhb
It's cleverness theater. Has the appearance of being clever but provides no
advantage over the simple, obvious method.

